# Explain your avatar



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

What the title says: explain what your avatar is or what it means and why you chose it if you want to


----------



## TashkentFox (May 1, 2010)

My avatar is a depiction of a real event.


----------



## Aden (May 1, 2010)

Drew it as a gift to the boyfrand.

He's the one who wanted a pin-up of my character, shaddup :V

Edit: Tashkent ate a mouse? I NEVER KNEW BECAUSE HE NEVER MENTIONS IT EVER :O


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Posted in a thread and the guy made me a pic which I cropped to make my avy.


----------



## Alstor (May 1, 2010)

Kurt Cobain is one of my favorite artists ever. And I found the SNL commercial he did with Charles Barkley when he did this awkward smile. So, why not?

EDIT: The commerical: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP26_owSh7M


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Damn it, every time I look at my avatar it looks like there's a black speck on my screen

At the moment, this is Ash the sergal

The other one (which I like more) is Willow

I drew both of them


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

Inspired by the recent Adult Swim ad campaign featuring John Bunnell.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

I honestly don't know what my avatar is. It just has pretty colors in it.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2010)

it's me, duh


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

PM'd you already the reason but I'll explain.

My avatar is taken from the video Bloomin' Octagon which is based on Jack Black's Octagon Episode in seasame street and Bloomin' Feeling, a popular beatmania song that can be found here: nowhere

The Bloomin' Octagon is located in my signature, just click it.

IT'S NOT A RICK ROLL.



Ricky said:


> it's me, duh



We believe
Really






:V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Self-explanatory, and adorable.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 1, 2010)

Because I like the band.


----------



## kyle19 (May 1, 2010)

Someone drew it for me from the Art Exchange.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

The character in my sig was my avatar at one point in time


----------



## Yena (May 1, 2010)

It's my "Pepperthepoochyena" Icon.

In other words, I took Ashera's Judgement attack from Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn, toned it down extremeley small, and inserted Poochyena eyes into it.
Fun time.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 1, 2010)

I like gardening.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bust shot drawing of my SL Sergal avatar.  I really like that avi.  



WillowWulf said:


> Damn it, every time I look at my avatar it looks like there's a black speck on my screen
> 
> At the moment, this is Ash the sergal
> 
> ...



woot  Sergal.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I like gardening.



I like turtles.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Bust shot drawing of my SL Sergal avatar.  I really like that avi.
> 
> 
> 
> woot  Sergal.


:3

Yours looks like the Southern version


----------



## Tao (May 1, 2010)

Found this picture on a flash drive when I made this account and I thought it matched my fursona.


----------



## quayza (May 1, 2010)

Its a dragon, There fucking awsome, i am one, how i look when im pissed lol, made it myself.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 1, 2010)

I don't know the real reason behind my avatar but since I've had it for 5 years now, so why not use it. Besides she looks cute and innocent.


----------



## Holsety (May 1, 2010)

i thought it looked nice


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3
> 
> Yours looks like the Southern version



Yeah.  Someone else told me that.  So that's what he is.  :3


----------



## Irreverent (May 1, 2010)

Mines an otter with a full bore F-class target rifle and a sub-one-MOA group on the target in the background.  He's wearing the colours of the Dominion of Canada Rifle Association shooting team and a pair of Oakley shooting glasses.  What's not to love?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 1, 2010)

i had saved it a while ago. wish i remembered just where i saved it from.

oops! had to reload it. i must have deleted it by mistake.


----------



## Riley (May 1, 2010)

I cropped it from the latest picture I uploaded on my FA mainsite account.  Click the paw if you care about seeing the rest of it.

I use it because the other one creeped me out and I thought this was cooler anyway.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Mines an otter with a full bore F-class target rifle and a sub-one-MOA group on the target in the background.  He's wearing the colours of the Dominion of Canada Rifle Association shooting team and a pair of Oakley shooting glasses.  What's not to love?



I missed read that and thought you said shooting gloves...had a wtf moment. :3


----------



## SnowFox (May 1, 2010)

It's Mark Andrews from a TV series in 2004 called "I Am Not an Animal"
It was funny, I liked it, then it disappeared and I never heard of it again.

It had a slutty rat and hilarious animal rights extremists 

Examples:
[yt]NHw_MdCD7vo[/yt]
[yt]Dtslkf3NExI[/yt]


----------



## Chrisda4 (May 1, 2010)

*stares at avatar blankly*

Um...

Well there's not much I can say about this avatar, I guess it just looks cool.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 1, 2010)

It's a close up of my iris. I chose it because it's weird.


----------



## Romanpower (May 1, 2010)

My icon is the first pic of my fursona. Drawn by a good friend. Not any interesting story, yet, but the day of it's creation was amazing.


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Well I was looking at some dnd stuff on youtube and happened across this, and thought the kobold was super awesome and I knew it needed to be my avvie right away. All smiling and dragon-y and stuff I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## bozzles (May 1, 2010)

I found it in a stream near my home.


----------



## LizardKing (May 1, 2010)

wow it's a good thing you posted this because it's been at least 3 weeks since it was posted before so everyone has probably forgotten it all by now


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

40Ker, and it helps with my ego to consistently put avatars referring to myself as "Scrub", "Hi, I suck", and so on.  One day I was feeling very sadistic to my ego and took a Starship Trooper as my avatar:  Good times.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> wow it's a good thing you posted this because it's been at least 3 weeks since it was posted before so everyone has probably forgotten it all by now


If it's not on the front page or stickied, I don't care


----------



## rknight (May 1, 2010)

Mine is my old college colors....the best years of my life were at New Mexico State!!!
Go aggies


----------



## LizardKing (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If it's not on the front page or stickied, I don't care



You're going to do well here.

Keep it up.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 1, 2010)

He looks super serious.


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> 40Ker, and it helps with my ego to consistently put avatars referring to myself as "Scrub", "Hi, I suck", and so on.



I like how you have a termi as your avatar. 

And it says "scrub." I got a kick out of that.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I like how you have a termi as your avatar.
> 
> And it says "scrub." I got a kick out of that.


Well, in the flash it came from (based on the game the Termi came from) it makes a lot of sense.  Plus the fact that, compared to Genestealers, _everyone_ is a scrub.


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 1, 2010)

I believe my avatar is self-explanatory.


----------



## Liam (May 1, 2010)

Why?
Because I was all "FFFFFFFFFFFF....." and I put that as the avatar.



LizardKing said:


> You're going to do well here.
> 
> Keep it up.


Willow survived 3 months though, it may actually be a while.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Liam said:


> Willow survived 3 months though, it may actually be a while.


What do you mean by "survived" ? and what?


----------



## Hellerskull (May 1, 2010)

I made my own furry ID couple weeks ago just for fun. I really like how my fursona look in her "ID photo", so I decided to have her as my avatar. 

This is my third icon I made so far.


----------



## ADF (May 1, 2010)

Whenever I feel I've drawn a better image of my character; I replace it as my avatar, not much else to it.


----------



## garoose (May 1, 2010)

Well... I like Left 4 Dead and Mass Effect... so I combined them in ms paint to create this random avatar. 

Actually when I originally made the picture it was an album cover for a CD I burned for my car: picture


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 1, 2010)

Its me...

sitting down...

at school...

*o look...a butterfly...*


----------



## Error 404 (May 1, 2010)

Mine was made by my friend, who was drawing fursona's for everyone in my group of friends (whether they wanted one or not :3 )


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

Because you all disappoint me to the point where I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Gavrill (May 1, 2010)

It's a lion. Now should I explain my other 200-something avatars?


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Ratte made it. It is awesome(face)


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ratte made it. It is awesome(face)


..Ratte made it?


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 1, 2010)

My avatar is from my favorite movie Summer Wars, so is my signature.
EDIT: In an attempt to make my story more interesting, my avatar was specifically the symbol this badass grandma was wearing on her robe.
http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll320/Mysterypegnuin/awesomegrandma.jpg


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

It's a lizard... *blink*


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 1, 2010)

Vegeta and Ridley are my new OTP. â™¥


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Vegeta and Ridley are my new OTP. â™¥


Eww, no. Everyone knows Ridley's gay for Krillin. :roll:


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 1, 2010)

I drew what reading the forums makes me feel sometimes.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 1, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I drew what reading the forums makes me feel sometimes.


 
like you got kicked in the balls?


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Out of all the avatars I've made of Willow (there's like three) this one is my favorite

At first the blush mark wasn't there, but I added it in because it seems I do it a lot in threads


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I drew what reading the forums makes me feel sometimes.


Sigh... We have sooo much in common... â™¥


----------



## Ben (May 1, 2010)

My friend Shanelle (who you should all totally +watch and love) drew this for me on a whim, and I decided to color it and make it transparent. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3450824

And then, I decided I would bring this costume design to life for a performance where I recited a piece of my writing, which I've yet to upload to FA because I'm lazy. Regardless, here's the outfit.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._424175769528_656959528_5232407_7404936_n.jpg

4/16 be a doofus everyday


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sigh... We have sooo much in common... â™¥


 
well he looks like he got kicked in the balls...

you look like you want to kick him in the balls XD


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 1, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:
			
		

> like you got kicked in the balls?



How'd you know?



			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> Sigh... We have sooo much in common... â™¥



Lets be furrends. â™¥


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2010)

I chose this avatar because derp derpa derp durrr hurrrrr....


----------



## Ikrit (May 1, 2010)

it's peanut from the comic house pets
an adorable PG comic
i love it


----------



## Aden (May 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._424175769528_656959528_5232407_7404936_n.jpg



Hooooooly shit you're the berries and cream guy


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> it's peanut from the comic house pets
> an adorable PG comic
> i love it



Peanut kicks ass... :3


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2010)

just chillin


----------



## Seas (May 1, 2010)

On my avatar is my fursona, after I felt the need to show everyone how long his tongue is, without any sexual references of course.
Same with the full-body nudity about him that is depicted in my sig because I like to be redundant with these pictures.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

I picked mine because it looks cute. <3~


----------



## Nargle (May 1, 2010)

I like Barn Owlssss =3

Hoot =>


----------



## Don (May 1, 2010)

It's Lavr Georgiyevich Kornilov, the most badass motherfucker to ever call the Crimea his lair. His purpose in life was to drink vodka and kill Commies, so he's basically a Cossack Chuck Norris :V

For moar infos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavr_Kornilov


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> just chillin



And inhaling carcinogenic toxins?


----------



## Zontar (May 1, 2010)

I drew mine while my grandmother was prating on and and on about her visit with the dentist that morning.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 1, 2010)

mine has no and needs no explenation :V


----------



## Misterraptor (May 1, 2010)

Castle Crashers. Animal Orb. Favorite.


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I drew mine while my grandmother was prating on and and on about her visit with the dentist that morning.



Man, you'd better get that mange checked out.


----------



## RailRide (May 1, 2010)

6_6

It reflects my primary hobby.

(it's not so good at indicating that I make artwork though. Oh well.)

---PCJ


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Edit: Tashkent ate a mouse? I NEVER KNEW BECAUSE HE NEVER MENTIONS IT EVER :O



THIS TIMES A BILLION.

and, well, my avatar...is totally a snip of three weasels playing twister. nope no sex there


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> THIS TIMES A BILLION.
> 
> and, well, my avatar...is totally a snip of three weasels playing twister. nope no sex there



I always find myself staring at your avatar longer than the time I spend reading your actual posts.


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 2, 2010)

':-\


----------



## Beta_7x (May 2, 2010)

When I was a kid, roughly 13-14 years old, my parents split. My dad got remarried and won custody of me and my brother. His wife, that incomprehensible, Bible-blinded bitch ruined the rest of my teen years. Until then, my parents gave me religious freedom. She forced me into Christianity to "cleanse me" of my "rebellious" ways... Heavy Metal music. With every passing year, I just got so sick of it I grew intolerant of her ways and said fuck it to Christianity.


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2010)

Rock is awesome 8)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> THIS TIMES A BILLION.
> 
> and, well, my avatar...is totally a snip of three weasels playing twister. nope no sex there


NAKED TWISTER


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> When I was a kid, roughly 13-14 years old, my parents split. My dad got remarried and won custody of me and my brother. His wife, that incomprehensible, Bible-blinded bitch ruined the rest of my teen years. Until then, my parents gave me religious freedom. She forced me into Christianity to "cleanse me" of my "rebellious" ways... Heavy Metal music. With every passing year, I just got so sick of it I grew intolerant of her ways and said fuck it to Christianity.



i wish my avatar story was as badass and hxc as that dude im jealous



Taren Fox said:


> NAKED TWISTER



we playin' naked twister back in my hotel.
you lookin' kinda cute (hey!)
in that polka dot bikini girrrl.
here's what i wanna do (hey!)
take off that polka dot bikini girrrl.
drink all day.
play all night.
let's get it poppin'.
i'm in miama beitch.


----------



## Luca (May 2, 2010)

Its Dan Mcninja. The Irish ninja who is a goverment agent. He hates punks and loves fire. he thinks his son is a failure because he decided to be a doctor instead of anassassin.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> and, well, my avatar...is totally a snip of three weasels playing twister. nope no sex there


i too find myself examining your avatars

Mine's still me only it was made by Ratte <3


----------



## Beta_7x (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i wish my avatar story was as badass and hxc as that dude im jealous



This being the internet, and +6 beers (Canadian ones), I can't tell if you're sarcastic or not.


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3735505/


----------



## Vikar (May 2, 2010)

It is a QR code.


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

I'm back to being the Gye Nyame Adinkra symbol. Probably not going to change it either.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Castle Crashers. Animal Orb. Favorite.


Rammy and Bi Polar Bear are my favorites


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

It's Bill, who loves his pills.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's Bill, who loves his pills.


Hum... How can WE help? D:


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's Bill, who loves his pills.



Louis loves PEELZ more. Perhaps you should consider him.


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Louis loves PEELZ more. Perhaps you should consider him.



I tried, this wasthe only image I found that would fit.


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I tried, this wasthe only image I found that would fit.



http://www.resizr.com/

You didn't try very hard.


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> http://www.resizr.com/
> 
> You didn't try very hard.



Ohoho. Thanks. 

I'm used to being not able to do anything on my iPod.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

It's a pic that Sunitai doodled for me in a live-stream of me in an anthropomorphic state wanting to take it up the....murrhole


----------



## Nepmen (May 2, 2010)

Mine says 'He says our new commander is from Kongregate'. I was like 'Is this supposed to be funny or not? Nah.'


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Ohoho. Thanks.
> 
> I'm used to being not able to do anything on my iPod.



Don't mention it. You know, now that I think about it, if people perhaps stopped assuming everything I say is scathing trolling, every now and then I offer up something useful to consider. Lol.


----------



## Slyck (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's a pic that Sunitai doodled for me in a live-stream of me in an anthropomorphic state wanting to take it up the....murrhole



Come on, let's not make murr a sexual term too. As for me, I wanted this to be my avatar to commemorate my recent bunch of quasi-/b/tardish posts. I have a smaller size <50k version ready but I can't seem to upload it.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Come on, let's not make murr a sexual term too. As for me, I wanted this to be my avatar to commemorate my recent bunch of quasi-/b/tardish posts. I have a smaller size <50k version ready but I can't seem to upload it.


Murr was already a sexual term though :/


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

Update: Avvy is now the sickest pump gun out there.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 2, 2010)

This thread reminds yesterday, when I replaced avatar every five minutes to find a proper meme. Switched back to octagons because it had a signature and cool information. 
I need to get a stable avatar soon, or else I'll corrupt the internets.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

I am angry black guy...'nough said


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I am angry black guy...'nough said


THAT'S RACIST. D:


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I am angry black guy...'nough said



You should look up Angry Black Man Vs. ICP

Insane Clown Pussies indeed.


----------



## Jelly (May 2, 2010)

It explains how I feel about every post that has ever existed before this one and everyone after
including this one


----------



## Kommodore (May 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> It explains how I feel about every post that has ever existed before this one and everyone after
> including this one


I was dissapoint when you changed that avatar before, but I was undissapoint when you changed it back.


----------



## CAThulu (May 2, 2010)

Mine's the Medicine Seller from the series 'Mononoke'.


----------



## lowkey (May 2, 2010)

i drew mine in twenty minutes when I signed up for the forum. can you tell?


----------



## BroadSmak (May 2, 2010)

It's a blue thing with ugly lips.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 2, 2010)

Had my fursonia drawn cause my drawing is bad.

I just took the face part made it for my avatar.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 2, 2010)

well... its me as a ninja^^;
why? i felt like it and it came out pretty nicely


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 2, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> well... its me as a ninja^^;
> why? i felt like it and it came out pretty nicely



Can you actually do something as a ninja?
I can pretty much sneak up and hide in basic levels.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 2, 2010)

do I look like I'm in the mood for your bullshit right now?


----------



## Riptor (May 2, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> It's a blue thing with ugly lips.



I could have sworn I saw that thing on this one Sonic forum I know of. Then again, maybe you got it from 4chan or something.

Anyway, my avatar is a commision I got from an artist named Yoshii. I only got his face because if you look at the actual picture, you'll see these tiny shorts that make him look ultra-gay, and that totally goes against my overcompensatingly macho image.


----------



## Irreverent (May 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> mine has no and needs no explenation :V



Mel Gibson fondling an otter plushie?!?!


----------



## VoidBat (May 2, 2010)

My raeg face.


----------



## Hir (May 2, 2010)

My avatar now is from the new Equilibrium album coming out in a month which I highly anticipate.


----------



## Icen (May 2, 2010)

Beefy made me a free badge of my character being sexy. XD


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

theyre playing tag


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> theyre playing tag



It's all fun and games until someone gets raped.


----------



## Thatch (May 2, 2010)

It's chocolate. With biscuits and hazelnuts.

That is all.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's all fun and games until someone gets raped.



oh no, it's totally platonic. see, he was running, and the one on the right grabbed him by the leg so he fell forward and grabbed his tie so they wouldnt fall. see theyre happy.



szopaw said:


> It's chocolate. With biscuits and hazelnuts.
> 
> That is all.



that actually looks really good.

i mean, like, as a cake not you that's weird


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh no, it's totally platonic. see, he was running, and the one on the right grabbed him by the leg so he fell forward and grabbed his tie so they wouldnt fall. see theyre happy.


I see nothing wrong with this, carry on


----------



## Viva (May 2, 2010)

Someone wanted to draw something for me, and they wanted me to specify the details.  So I said, "I just want something cute looking."

And

Yeah


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh no, it's totally platonic. see, he was running, and *the one on the right grabbed him by the leg* so he fell forward* and grabbed his tie* so they wouldnt fall. *see theyre happy*.



I highlighted the parts that aren't bullshit. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I highlighted the parts that aren't bullshit. Hope you don't mind.



you're a pervert :c


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I highlighted the parts that aren't bullshit. Hope you don't mind.


But it seems like a pretty legit story


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But it seems like a pretty legit story



it's totally legit


----------



## CaptainCool (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> theyre playing tag



ohhh! now i get it! i always wondered whats going on in that picture^^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

^... :V


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

now he's chilling back smoking. i had to change.


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> ^... :V



Bathroom ninja?  :V

"Hey, you're Dib, aren't you? Tell me, did you ever get that ninja ghost out of your toilet?"


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Bathroom ninja?  :V
> 
> "Hey, you're Dib, aren't you? Tell me, did you ever get that ninja ghost out of your toilet?"



Huh?


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Huh?



YOU'RE NOT COOL ENOUGH TO GET IT

Also for mine it's p much explained on my FA profile.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *YOU'RE NOT COOL ENOUGH TO GET IT*
> 
> Also for mine it's p much explained on my FA profile.



;^;


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> YOU'RE NOT COOL ENOUGH TO GET IT
> 
> Also for mine it's p much explained on my FA profile.


The mailman is not bigfoot either


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

LUCAS. <3
From the Earthbound game(s).

Because shota-esk-art> bunnies.

Meh. I don't feel like having my 'sona on show right now.
And nobody will dare complain. U:<


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> THAT'S RACIST. D:


 
I know 
I might change it though to my old sona's avy for a brief time when I get bored ^^


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 2, 2010)

i like wolves and am a Jugglo makes sese


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> i like wolves and am a Jugglo makes sese



This will end well.


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> This will end well.



I can hear the torch and pitchfork mob already.


----------



## Tibba (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's all fun and games until someone gets raped.



Yeah.  Then it's a party.

Also, avatar is Virgilia, the 'never opens her eyes until shit gets serious' character from Umineko no Naku Koro Ni.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 2, 2010)

[url=http://files.myopera.com/mynoel/albums/761678/dog%20music%20lover.jpg]Just this
[/URL]


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 2, 2010)

I'm







Saxton Hale.


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> i like wolves and am a Jugglo makes sese



*Juggalo, sense

FFS.

You call yourself a juggalo but you can't even spell it?  :|


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> i am a Jugglo



LMFAO.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *Juggalo, sense
> 
> FFS.
> 
> You call yourself a juggalo but you can't even spell it?  :|


ahahaha

wow


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

:U It's what newfurs and slbawwers think of our forums.
(insert quote of axelfox thinking we should be renamed trollaffinity)
<-----------


----------



## Sauvignon (May 2, 2010)

derp


----------



## lagpyro (May 2, 2010)

It's uh.
...Haunter. Being awesome.
Do I really need a reason?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *Juggalo, sense
> 
> FFS.
> 
> You call yourself a juggalo but you can't even spell it?  :|



Fuckin' spelling, how does it work?

My avatar is from an 'lol' Chinese cartoon. The animation is wonky and amateurish , the plot is nonsensical, the voice acting is ok/but mega terrible at times, and the show is cheesy as all get out. Despite all that, it's pretty entertaining.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (May 2, 2010)

Used to have one with L from deathnote,.now I have one I made with a wolf with cake on its head,.cause I like cake,.hence the cake.
its not a lie.


----------



## Luca (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *Juggalo, sense
> 
> FFS.
> 
> You call yourself a juggalo but you can't even spell it?  :|



Fucking Spelling? How does tha- Dammit got beat to it.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

because the kiosk in my temporal lobe is shaped like Rosalyn Carter


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 2, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:
			
		

> i like wolves and am a *Jugglo* makes sese





			
				Aden said:
			
		

> This will end well.





			
				FAF said:
			
		

> String of replies



Ahahahahahaha.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Ahahahahahaha.


Do we release the hounds yet?


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do we release the hounds yet?



Sure.  

*takes off your collar*

GO GET EM BOY


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Sure.
> 
> *takes off your collar*
> 
> GO GET EM BOY


*barks, runs after Juggalo wolf thingy, trips*

;^;
..I scraped my knee


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2010)

it is a ManekiNeko or 'lucky cat'!!

only it is angry with you

maybe because you touched it on the testicle! D:3


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What the title says: *explain what your avatar is* or what it means and why you chose it if you want to



I don't have an avatar pic of Roose, so I simply found an eye green like his... Ratchet's Eye, in this case.  But it fits...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

fox with an afro


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> fox with an afro



That avatar really reminds me of AxelFox.


----------



## Russ (May 3, 2010)

It's a commission I asked from Valentine Crow a while ago. Full picture is in a beach. Means nothing specific really.



Ratte said:


> *Juggalo, sense
> 
> FFS.
> 
> You call yourself a juggalo but you can't even spell it? :|


 
Juggalos don't do spelling. They're just there to be down with the clown.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 3, 2010)

For the lulz...


----------



## Hir (May 3, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> i like wolves and am a Jugglo makes sese


Dj-ing wolf for Best New Member 2010.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What the title says: explain what your avatar is or what it means and why you chose it if you want to



I'm wondering why you used the German title for Ratte in your sig.

And Richard is awesome.

And he likes to kill things.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Because Wolf's Rain would just be angst and complaining without little Toboe. :3


----------



## Xipoid (May 3, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> do I look like I'm in the mood for your bullshit right now?



Your avatar stands out. I was surprised and bemused.


----------



## Dasaki (May 3, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Bust shot drawing of my SL Sergal avatar.  I really like that avi.



*Hugs the fluffy*

Mine is simply a picture of a Nevrean, and I do have permission from the artist to use it.


----------



## Teco (May 3, 2010)

My avatar is me. I am my own avatar *sinks back into the darkness doing weird hand gestures* OoooOOoOOOoo~!


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm wondering why you used the German title for Ratte in your sig.


Why not?


----------



## Teco (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why not?


I was wondering the same thing, Madchen.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> I was wondering the same thing, Madchen.


I still say why not? :/


----------



## Garreth (May 3, 2010)

Damon Gant is my hero.



WillowWulf said:


> I still say why not? :/


Because it's not amerikun.


----------



## Teco (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I still say why not? :/


Do you.. know german?


----------



## lilEmber (May 3, 2010)

My "oh~" face.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

My avatar is NOT an awesome face.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Do you.. know german?


Not really, I only know some words :/

I'm taking a German language class next year though


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Some face Prince makes in a 1998 BET interview. The caption is what he says before he makes the face.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because Wolf's Rain would just be angst and complaining without little Toboe. :3



Toboe's story is so sad


----------



## Teco (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not really, I only know some words :/
> 
> I'm taking a German language class next year though


Just use Rosette Stone. Its the shit.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Why would Silver Dragon pick a silver dragon as his avatar?  Gee, I wonder....


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Just use Rosette Stone. Its the shit.


Rosetta Stone is too expensive


----------



## Teco (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Rosetta Stone is too expensive


Whats your stance on pirating :V


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Whats your stance on pirating :V


I'm a lawyer and it's illegal


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Mine is a temp until I get my zombie cat.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

My avatar is me, upside-down, at a weird angle while it was windy and I was outside.
Pretty exciting eh?


----------



## Zolen (May 3, 2010)

I just picked a random image I found that I liked and put it up. I will probably change it to another animal by next week


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 3, 2010)

wingardium leviosa!!! wut? wrong thread? ohhh... ._.'


----------



## Ziff (May 4, 2010)

it is a guy on a moon who just got the news about Michael Jackson, Billy mays, and the US's election on the new president... all in one hour.


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

Just updated mine, it's something I drew up in paint in ~30 min.

Curse my shitty art skills.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why not?



I did not give you permission to answer my question with a question.



Harmony said:


> My "oh~" face.



Hey Harmony.

Haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## Bir (May 4, 2010)

My avatar be's me. I drew it with charcoal, ink, and watercolor. Yeah.


----------



## piia (May 4, 2010)

It's an icon I got in a trade with Shizuki. >> And prolly the most adorable icon I've ever had.


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> My avatar is me, upside-down, at a weird angle while it was windy and I was outside.
> Pretty exciting eh?


ohyhbby~


----------



## cam60070 (May 5, 2010)

I choose the one i have because its a adorable Husky 
( Not mine though D: )

(O, and its that picture because i cant draw.)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

Tsubasa Cat, from Bakemonogatari.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> I choose the one i have because its a adorable Husky
> ( Not mine though D: )
> 
> (O, and its that picture because i cant draw.)


Adorablehusky is adorable. :3


----------



## cam60070 (May 5, 2010)

What about your arctic fox 
It looks so happy and young and just cool to look at.
( If you drew it that makes me think its even more amazing! )


----------



## bozzles (May 5, 2010)

My son drew it for me.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

He's the boy I sleep with every night :roll:


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

Canadian Armed Forces Crest.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

In west Philadelphia born and raised, on a playground was where I spent most of my days.....


----------



## EmmieTheWhippet (May 5, 2010)

My avatar is from a drawing I did of my character: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3799799.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> In west Philadelphia born and raised, on a playground was where I spent most of my days.....



Onoz I got Will-rolled.  I've seen him a few times in person.  He's quite chill in RL.

BTW, whatever happened to your old avie? D:


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Onoz I got Will-rolled.  I've seen him quite a few times in person.  He's quite chill in RL.
> 
> BTW, whatever happened to your old avie? D:



when you get a little better (artwise),  you notice the shittiness you didnt pick up on in your art before.

and Will Smith is FRESH.  and yes he is really chill IRL. funny too.


----------



## ProtoSF (May 5, 2010)

The Avatar I'm using is the Wind Crest Being used by my only Non-human character Kel. With it he summons Armor and a Axe that he uses in battle


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> when you get a little better (artwise),  you notice the shittiness you didnt pick up on in your art before.
> 
> and Will Smith is FRESH.  and yes he is really chill IRL. funny too.



Well I'm not getting better artwise anytime soon, so I guess I'll never tire of this shitty avatar I drew up in paint 

And yeah, most asians (not me) go crazy when they see the Smith.

"OOOH ROOOOK IT WHEEEL SMEEETH WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

Cause BILL IS DEAD AND I"M NOT OVER IT YET


----------



## garoose (May 5, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Cause BILL IS DEAD AND I"M NOT OVER IT YET


 
*tear* WHYYY DID VALVE DO IT!?

Stupid voice actor, getting arrested... >:[ Really burns my ass.

They could have atleast sent Bill home in a box.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> *tear* WHYYY DID VALVE DO IT!?
> 
> Stupid voice actor, getting arrested... >:[ Really burns my ass.
> 
> They could have atleast sent Bill home in a box.


at least he was immune, D= we dont have to fight a Bill infected


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> He's the boy I sleep with every night :roll:


ORLY? D:


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ORLY? D:



YA RLY

Ever since I can remember.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> YA RLY
> 
> Ever since I can remember.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> YA RLY
> 
> Ever since I can remember.


Furry will embrace you. :3 Run for a con chair.


----------



## Elessara (May 6, 2010)

OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## thesoundofsilence (May 6, 2010)

It be a skull and crossbones, 'cept made 'o pixels. Yarr.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

A grumpy dog :V


----------



## Convel (May 6, 2010)

something to hold me off until i can draw something i like


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2010)

My avatar is pretty simple, it's just a pic of my char that a mate drew for me.  

*Happeh foxie ish Happeh*

Also it's how I feel when I'm on FA or FAF...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Also it's how I feel when I'm on FA or FAF...


How _do_ you feel on FAF?


----------



## Thatch (May 6, 2010)

I got my military anti-chamical gear today.


----------

